# The use of peat in the substrate



## Michael W (26 Jan 2014)

I know that people will use peat in their mixes of substrates and that they carry benefits. I myself also used peat in my low tech aquariums and still have a a large amount leftover. I have recently read an article on the BBC.

BBC News - For peat's sake use other composts, RHS urges gardeners "It took around 10,000 years to create the peat bog, following the last ice age, but only 40 years to almost destroy it" 

This has alerted me about the problems of using peat and its impact on the wildlife etc. I'm hoping that we could find alternatives to peat for aquarium use, and rest assured that I myself will not purchase peat for aquarium use after my current bag that I have started using.

Michael.


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

This is actually not new, Michael 
I doubt the use for tanks really matter. The real "bad guys" are standard potted plant producers and gardeners. These have for quite some time been aware, that they have a problem with supplies - and moving to Russia and Estonia to dig it, is no solution. Other grow-substrates (fx. coco-fiber) are tested to be used in production and gardening. 
My knowledge on how this comes along is outdated, since I no longer work in that business 
Mick.


----------



## Michael W (26 Jan 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> This is actually not new, Michael


 
Ah, I'm going to have to do more research the next time I go buying things hahah 

It is funny how it's most of the people who are more knowledgeable are those who disregard things like this, they really have to start taking into account the long term damage that is happening. I've definitely heard of Coco fibre as a alternative to peat in gardening. Doesn't some also use Coffee grounds too?


----------



## Mick.Dk (26 Jan 2014)

It's allways good to consider ecological consequens of ones behaviour, Michael.......


----------

